# X pays more than XL?



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

I drive both X and XL. Sometimes I get an X pickup and then five or six people get in. I don't argue with them, I just complete the trip and request Uber change the fare to XL. I've done it about four or five times. The last two times, however, Uber has refused, saying the XL fare would be lower. These were both 1-mile, minimum trips. In this market a minimum X fare is $3 and the minimum XL is $4.32. I've argued with them for literally an hour and they just say it's their algorithm. Does anyone know of any possible way this isn't BS? In the meantime, I'm telling large groups to cancel and rebook XL, and blaming it on Uber.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

GT13 said:


> Does anyone know of any possible way this isn't BS?


BS is you allowing 6 paxholes to order X and getting into your car.
Drivers who do this BS are the drivers who teach paxholes how to become paxholes.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

My reply to them when they tried this crap was "goodbye! call another guy"


----------



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

So you drove five miles to pick them up, saw there were 6 people, and even though you drive an XL you told them to pound sand and drove away. Glad you like wasting your time and money, but hey! You showed them!
On the other hand, I just put them in the car, dropped them off, and they had to pay my XL fare.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

GT13 said:


> So you drove five miles to pick them up, saw there were 6 people, and even though you drive an XL you told them to pound sand and drove away. Glad you like wasting your time and money, but hey! You showed them! On the other hand, I just put them in the car, dropped them off, and they had to pay my XL fare.


You admitted in your original post that Uber quit giving you the upgraded fare. Uber purposely screws you out of pay anyway they can learn how, while blaming "their algorithm." Meanwhile, these 6 paxholes learn from drivers like you that they can get away with playing Uber lotto, requesting a cheaper X fare over & over until some ant pulls up in an XL and lets them pile in. How many X drivers wasted their time accepting the lotto ping and driving to the pin only to lose?
I'm glad Uber screwed you out of your pay.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

If Uber stops upgrading the payout for 6pax fares to XL pay, then just start no showing the rides.


GT13 said:


> In the meantime, I'm telling large groups to cancel and rebook XL, and blaming it on Uber.


Oh wait, you already are?



GT13 said:


> These were both 1-mile, minimum trips. In this market a minimum X fare is $3 and the minimum XL is $4.32. I've argued with them for literally an hour and they just say it's their algorithm. Does anyone know of any possible way this isn't BS?


What Rowena was meaning to say, was Uber's cut (not yours) was probably less on XL rate and that's why they didn't want to upgrade it.?

Language barrier?‍♂


----------



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> You admitted in your original post that Uber quit giving you the upgraded fare. Uber purposely screws you out of pay anyway they can learn how, while blaming "their algorithm." Meanwhile, these 6 paxholes learn from drivers like you that they can get away with playing Uber lotto, requesting a cheaper X fare over & over until some ant pulls up in an XL and lets them pile in. How many X drivers wasted their time accepting the lotto ping and driving to the pin only to lose?
> I'm glad Uber screwed you out of your pay.


Uber didn't screw me out of anything, they paid me. In fact they owed me an extra $1.32 and they paid me an extra $2.64. Your response shows that you are merely an ignorant troll who isn't intelligent enough to add anything relevant to this thread. That's okay though, assholes don't generally bother me.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

GT13 said:


> In this market a minimum X fare is $3 and the minimum XL is $4.32. I've argued with them for literally an hour and they just say it's their algorithm. Does anyone know of any possible way this isn't BS?





GT13 said:


> Uber didn't screw me out of anything


Yes they did. :biggrin: 
You admitted you got screwed by Uber on your original post. 
And you deserved it! :smiles:


----------



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yes they did. :biggrin:
> You admitted you got screwed by Uber on your original post.
> And you deserved it! :smiles:


I posted a question about how their algorithm work. I wasn't complaining about being screwed or giving you all the details. I know you're all proud of your detective skills and thinking you figured something out, but they did pay me. In fact they paid me more than they owed me. That seems to be the pattern when I called the complaint. However, tonight I figured out how to get a change in the app and it's an auto response within 20 seconds that adjusts my fair so it's all good as far as I'm concerned. Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> If Uber stops upgrading the payout for 6pax fares to XL pay, then just start no showing the rides.
> 
> Oh wait, you already are?
> 
> ...


I was playing with the app earlier and found where they hid the help for this. In the past I'd go into Help, report too many passengers, and it would ask how many there were and give me a dialog box for an explanation. That was always followed immediately by my fare being increased. l went a few months without this happening and I couldn't find that screen again. Reporting too many passengers and submitting it just got the response that the X fare was higher. Requesting a fare review doesn't give you any place to explain why, and immediately generates a "your fare is correct" message. Tonight I found if you choose the "too many riders" issue, besides submit there is another Help button. Clicking that brings up the dialog about the number of pax. Then I submit it and it immediately ups the fare.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

I thought Uber had released a statement sometime ago that they would no longer adjust for xl trips, and said the only thing you can do is cancel and tell them to order xl?


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

easy solution if a group has 7 people (one over what I can take but they can squeeze in) and they are going a good distance on XL I just ask for them to throw a little extra in. Most of the time it results in a 20 cash tip or 20 bucks in the app. Turn that $40.00 ride into a $60.00 ride with negotiation.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

pizzaladee said:


> I thought Uber had released a statement sometime ago that they would no longer adjust for xl trips, and said the only thing you can do is cancel and tell them to order xl?


Thought that was Lyft that put that out? Might have been Uber also.

I had this a couple weeks ago. Uber wouldn't change the fare to an XL. Actually was the first time I was going to try this instead of arguing with the PAX. Didn't work out for me. Was like 2 block ride, so only $1. But now I know to cancel those that want to overload an on an X fare.


----------



## Howie428Uber (Mar 4, 2016)

In my market the X can be more expensive than the XL... They never bothered adding a long pick up fee for XL so if a trip is relatively short and the pick up is long then the XL is cheaper. Also the XL minimum is only a fraction higher than the X minimum, so for short trips this issue will happen a lot. 

Unfortunately passengers have noticed this so I often get XL pings from remote places. When I decline those trips I then frequently get an X ping from the same place and decline that as well.


----------



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Thought that was Lyft that put that out? Might have been Uber also.
> 
> I had this a couple weeks ago. Uber wouldn't change the fare to an XL. Actually was the first time I was going to try this instead of arguing with the PAX. Didn't work out for me. Was like 2 block ride, so only $1. But now I know to cancel those that want to overload an on an X fare.


Did you try to change it on the app, or call them? And did they just say they didn't do that or give you some BS about x paying more?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

GT13 said:


> Did you try to change it on the app, or call them? And did they just say they didn't do that or give you some BS about x paying more?


Calling wasn't worth the extra $1 to me. Did try changing in the app as other posters said that worked. Uber gave me some BS auto canned message they couldn't do it for whatever reason.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

GT13 said:


> Uber didn't screw me out of anything, they paid me. In fact they owed me an extra $1.32 and they paid me an extra $2.64. Your response shows that you are merely an ignorant troll who isn't intelligent enough to add anything relevant to this thread. That's okay though, @@@@@@@@ don't generally bother me.


The pax do not know it. You have to learn how to take one for the team.


----------



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

LADryver said:


> The pax do not know it. You have to learn how to take one for the team.


I'm not in this for the team.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

GT13 said:


> I'm not in this for the team.


Obviously. Now the team may not be there for you.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

GT13 said:


> I drive both X and XL. Sometimes I get an X pickup and then five or six people get in. I don't argue with them, I just complete the trip and request Uber change the fare to XL. I've done it about four or five times. The last two times, however, Uber has refused, saying the XL fare would be lower. These were both 1-mile, minimum trips. In this market a minimum X fare is $3 and the minimum XL is $4.32. I've argued with them for literally an hour and they just say it's their algorithm. Does anyone know of any possible way this isn't BS? In the meantime, I'm telling large groups to cancel and rebook XL, and blaming it on Uber.


I've noticed that sometimes the X fares are surging and the XL fares are not surging. That would explain how the XL fare might be lower.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

GT13 said:


> I drive both X and XL. Sometimes I get an X pickup and then five or six people get in. I don't argue with them, I just complete the trip and request Uber change the fare to XL. I've done it about four or five times. The last two times, however, Uber has refused, saying the XL fare would be lower. These were both 1-mile, minimum trips. In this market a minimum X fare is $3 and the minimum XL is $4.32. I've argued with them for literally an hour and they just say it's their algorithm. Does anyone know of any possible way this isn't BS? In the meantime, I'm telling large groups to cancel and rebook XL, and blaming it on Uber.


No?


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Howie428Uber said:


> In my market the X can be more expensive than the XL... They never bothered adding a long pick up fee for XL so if a trip is relatively short and the pick up is long then the XL is cheaper. Also the XL minimum is only a fraction higher than the X minimum, so for short trips this issue will happen a lot.
> 
> Unfortunately passengers have noticed this so I often get XL pings from remote places. When I decline those trips I then frequently get an X ping from the same place and decline that as well.


 X can be cheaper on Tampa Bay also. It took me one time to learn this and won't get caught at it again. No long pick up fee while in destination filter either. Even if it takes you on a strange way to your destination. I don't mind this one so much, it's money on the almost way home. lol


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Thought that was Lyft that put that out? Might have been Uber also.
> 
> I had this a couple weeks ago. Uber wouldn't change the fare to an XL. Actually was the first time I was going to try this instead of arguing with the PAX. Didn't work out for me. Was like 2 block ride, so only $1. But now I know to cancel those that want to overload an on an X fare.


I could be wrong about the platform. I don't drive xl so I didn't pay much attention to it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The XL has no long pickup fee. I recently got a ride request about 18 minutes and 18 miles away and I accepted it gleefully expecting a $9 or so long pickup fee. At the end of the ride, the whole thing was $5.17 or so. I was frustrated. My long-pickup fee got denied? Then I realized, the pax called for an UberXL, probably because the app quoted him a cheaper rate for XL. An UberX trip for the same ride would have been about $13-14. The lack of long pickup fee on XL is BS. Long pickup fee should be HIGHER when you are driving a gas-guzzling XL vehicle!


----------



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

LADryver said:


> Obviously. Now the team may not be there for you.


in what way would I need the "team?" You mean like the "team" guy who said, "I'm glad Uber screwed you out of your pay." 


Bob Reynolds said:


> I've noticed that sometimes the X fares are surging and the XL fares are not surging. That would explain how the XL fare might be lower.


I've never noticed that. I don't think I've ever gotten a guaranteed minimum surge that didn't pay regardless of whether the next trip was X or XL.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

GT13 said:


> in what way would I need the "team?" You mean like the "team" guy who said, "I'm glad Uber screwed you out of your pay."


I mean that you could consider how your actions (not insisting a group to order XL) affects every other driver the group encounters, and the expectations you set. You cause the next driver, maybe a curmudgeon or maybe the most wonderful, regardless, to be downgraded if they get pressured to take the same ride. I hope that we could, if nothing else, think more about others when we make decisions about a pax. So, good you got paid. You chose the $4.00 instead of a driver's rating. I hope you enjoyed your bag of potato chips.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> BS is you allowing 6 paxholes to order X and getting into your car.
> Drivers who do this BS are the drivers who teach paxholes how to become paxholes.


there not drivers there actually x drivers used to work at slave wages cant afford to fix there cars . not they order a uber for there ride .


----------



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

LADryver said:


> I mean that you could consider how your actions (not insisting a group to order XL) affects every other driver the group encounters, and the expectations you set. You cause the next driver, maybe a curmudgeon or maybe the most wonderful, regardless, to be downgraded if they get pressured to take the same ride. I hope that we could, if nothing else, think more about others when we make decisions about a pax. So, good you got paid. You chose the $4.00 instead of a driver's rating. I hope you enjoyed your bag of potato chips.


I drove all the way to the pickup. I drive an xl vehicle. I took the pax and got paid xl. You might want to forfeit your time and pay to "teach" the pax, but I'm sure they noticed when they got charged $20 instead of $12, and uber also told them their fate was being adjusted, so that's teaching them too. Everyone else here seems to concerned with shuffling and screwing pax for me to worry about them.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

GT13 said:


> I drive both X and XL. Sometimes I get an X pickup and then five or six people get in. I don't argue with them, I just complete the trip and request Uber change the fare to XL. I've done it about four or five times. The last two times, however, Uber has refused, saying the XL fare would be lower. These were both 1-mile, minimum trips. In this market a minimum X fare is $3 and the minimum XL is $4.32. I've argued with them for literally an hour and they just say it's their algorithm. Does anyone know of any possible way this isn't BS? In the meantime, I'm telling large groups to cancel and rebook XL, and blaming it on Uber.


In the future just shoot anything more then 4 passengers, problem solved.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

GT13 said:


> I drove all the way to the pickup. I drive an xl vehicle. I took the pax and got paid xl. You might want to forfeit your time and pay to "teach" the pax, but I'm sure they noticed when they got charged $20 instead of $12, and uber also told them their fate was being adjusted, so that's teaching them too. Everyone else here seems to concerned with shuffling and screwing pax for me to worry about them.


All the way there it tells you if you are picking up X instead of XL. Of course you could not have known, but they ordered the cheaper ride. Tell me they got billed extra and that is in the right direction. I work in an office where my coworkers are setting expectations that wind up as unpleasant misunderstandings. It is easier if everyone were on the same page.


----------



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

LADryver said:


> All the way there it tells you if you are picking up X instead of XL. Of course you could not have known, but they ordered the cheaper ride. Tell me they got billed extra and that is in the right direction. I work in an office where my coworkers are setting expectations that wind up as unpleasant misunderstandings. It is easier if everyone were on the same page.


Of course, I prefer XL. I throw two people in the third row and make twice as much. When I arrive for an X and there are 5 people standing there I can tell them to cancel and rebook, and hope they get me. Maybe they don't, or maybe I get an X trip before they can rebook. Then I've wasted my time and missed the more valuable trip. Much easier to just take them and charge them XL.


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

GT13 said:


> I drive both X and XL. Sometimes I get an X pickup and then five or six people get in. I don't argue with them, I just complete the trip and request Uber change the fare to XL. I've done it about four or five times. The last two times, however, Uber has refused, saying the XL fare would be lower. These were both 1-mile, minimum trips. In this market a minimum X fare is $3 and the minimum XL is $4.32. I've argued with them for literally an hour and they just say it's their algorithm. Does anyone know of any possible way this isn't BS? In the meantime, I'm telling large groups to cancel and rebook XL, and blaming it on Uber.


Its a BS. XL will always pay more. The pick up fee is over 2 dollars to start, the per mile rate is also higher. The Uber support lied. Yes, I said it.



GT13 said:


> Of course, I prefer XL. I throw two people in the third row and make twice as much. When I arrive for an X and there are 5 people standing there I can tell them to cancel and rebook, and hope they get me. Maybe they don't, or maybe I get an X trip before they can rebook. Then I've wasted my time and missed the more valuable trip. Much easier to just take them and charge them XL.


Not easier to just take them. Have them cancel and rebook, if they get somebody else, they will cancel again, on the second or third try, the algorithm will match the two of you. If all else fails, riders have been known to offer 20 dollars cash extra on the spot. The not so affluent ones may offer 10 dollars cash extra, collect your money, give the ride and move on. In all cases, do not be short changed and do not be on the mercy of FUBER!.


----------



## Jughead (Nov 12, 2019)

So I did an Uber X today and made 8.25 for a long pick up fee for driving 10 miles.

I did an XL and drove 25 miles and got no long pick up fee. Support tells me that XL isn’t eligible for long pick up. WHY THE HELL NOT?


----------



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

Riley3262019 said:


> Its a BS. XL will always pay more. The pick up fee is over 2 dollars to start, the per mile rate is also higher. The Uber support lied. Yes, I said it.
> 
> 
> Not easier to just take them. Have them cancel and rebook, if they get somebody else, they will cancel again, on the second or third try, the algorithm will match the two of you. If all else fails, riders have been known to offer 20 dollars cash extra on the spot. The not so affluent ones may offer 10 dollars cash extra, collect your money, give the ride and move on. In all cases, do not be short changed and do not be on the mercy of FUBER!.


And while I'm waiting for the algorithm to match them I get a request from someone else and have to leave.


----------



## Doyling (Oct 11, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> BS is you allowing 6 paxholes to order X and getting into your car.
> Drivers who do this BS are the drivers who teach paxholes how to become paxholes.


I am fairly new and drive a van, where do I see if it's X or XL. I only drive weekends and will never make gold.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

GT13 said:


> I'm not in this for the team.


That you're here complaining to us about something stupid you did, says you need help, but not here for the team...
Go to Reddit for help. Those savages will tear you to shreads.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

GT13 said:


> I drove all the way to the pickup. I drive an xl vehicle. I took the pax and got paid xl. You might want to forfeit your time and pay to "teach" the pax, but I'm sure they noticed when they got charged $20 instead of $12, and uber also told them their fate was being adjusted, so that's teaching them too. Everyone else here seems to concerned with shuffling and screwing pax for me to worry about them.


If you're certain that Uber adjusted the fare, like they told you they would, that is good. But if they didn't, then you potentially set up a dispute with their next x driver, if they have that large a group. If only the drivers weren't as a seeming, so desperate that they can't afford to do the right thing. As XL I hope you are making decent money. I hope it can be decent enough to in turn be decent for your fellow, less fortunate drivers.


----------



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> That you're here complaining to us about something stupid you did, says you need help, but not here for the team...
> Go to Reddit for help. Those savages will tear you to shreads.


I didn't come to complain. I asked a question about how Uber does things. One or two people answered the question the best they could. The rest of you idiots just attacked because you're too stupid to understand the question.



LADryver said:


> If you're certain that Uber adjusted the fare, like they told you they would, that is good. But if they didn't, then you potentially set up a dispute with their next x driver, if they have that large a group. If only the drivers weren't as a seeming, so desperate that they can't afford to do the right thing. As XL I hope you are making decent money. I hope it can be decent enough to in turn be decent for your fellow, less fortunate drivers.


If I showed up in a five passenger vehicle I absolutely would not let six people get in. The only dispute I'm :setting up" is with someone driving an XL vehicle who would prefer to cancel and drive away.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Doyling said:


> I am fairly new and drive a van, where do I see if it's X or XL. I only drive weekends and will never make gold.


Don't worry about the colors. Gaming the driver again.



GT13 said:


> I didn't come to complain. I asked a question about how Uber does things. One or two people answered the question the best they could. The rest of you idiots just attacked because you're too stupid to understand the question.
> 
> 
> If I showed up in a five passenger vehicle I absolutely would not let six people get in. The only dispute I'm :setting up" is with someone driving an XL vehicle who would prefer to cancel and drive away.


You came here all lame and hang dog for letting pax game you. Then you said you are not part of the team, yea Reddit is the place for you.


----------



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Don't worry about the colors. Gaming the driver again.
> 
> 
> You came here all lame and hang dog for letting pax game you. Then you said you are not part of the team, yea Reddit is the place for you.


I see your reading comprehension is as low as your IQ. The pax has never "gamed" me. I have always gotten paid for XL, every time. They changed the app and the place to request an upgraded fare has changed, so I was getting different refusals. My question was simply if the uber statement that X sometimes paid more than XL was true. And no, I am not part of the team that hates all pax and thinks up ways to screw them, e.g., shuffling them.



Doyling said:


> I am fairly new and drive a van, where do I see if it's X or XL. I only drive weekends and will never make gold.


At the bottom of your screen just expand the pickup info. It will tell you if you are picking up X or XL.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Some people do better than others, and that's just how it is.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

GT13 said:


> I see your reading comprehension is as low as your IQ. The pax has never "gamed" me. I have always gotten paid for XL, every time. They changed the app and the place to request an upgraded fare has changed, so I was getting different refusals. My question was simply if the uber statement that X sometimes paid more than XL was true. And no, I am not part of the team that hates all pax and thinks up ways to screw them, e.g., shuffling them.


You are not part of the team who takes the extra expense to do this right and wind up with your past eaten meals to contend with. You hate the other drivers, you say, skrew-em, so long as you always get paid XL on an X ride request. Maybe someone else who can fit all the people will also. But if you take sn XL ride as an X, you are the one gaming the system. Do you have any idea the force of dispute comes from five angry riders who are turned away? Not just told to re-order and you are already here, but the ones who refuse to re-order because they don't want to pay the money. Maybe you are afraid of a down rate, but if it was X with three pax you wanted to cancel on you would not think twice. You see how lucky you are that you can increase your payment and they could be wiping snot off each others'' sleeves and you would not care. You are the gamer. My reading comprehension, in case you think not, is just fine.


----------



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

LADryver said:


> You are not part of the team who takes the extra expense to do this right and wind up with your past eaten meals to contend with. You hate the other drivers, you say, skrew-em, so long as you always get paid XL on an X ride request. Maybe someone else who can fit all the people will also. But if you take sn XL ride as an X, you are the one gaming the system. Do you have any idea the force of dispute comes from five angry riders who are turned away? Not just told to re-order and you are already here, but the ones who refuse to re-order because they don't want to pay the money. Maybe you are afraid of a down rate, but if it was X with three pax you wanted to cancel on you would not think twice. You see how lucky you are that you can increase your payment and they could be wiping snot off each others'' sleeves and you would not care. You are the gamer. My reading comprehension, in case you think not, is just fine.


I don't cancel after I accept the trip. You think Uber will deactivate you for refusing to overload your vehicle? Are you really that stupid? Well, of course you are. You haven;t grasped a single point I've made. You just like to rant. **** off.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

GT13 said:


> I don't cancel after I accept the trip. You think Uber will deactivate you for refusing to overload your vehicle? Are you really that stupid? Well, of course you are. You haven;t grasped a single point I've made. You just like to rant. @@@@ off.


I so much enjoyed your reply. The rider can cancel. You stay there, waiting for their reorder while they must cancel the X and replace it with a XL.


----------



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

LADryver said:


> I so much enjoyed your reply. The rider can cancel. You stay there, waiting for their reorder while they must cancel the X and replace it with a XL.


And while I'm waiting I get another ping and have to leave, thereby wasting my time and money. I prefer to just take them and charge them XL, since I'm in this to make money, not get masturbatory kicks from screwing them like you do.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> If Uber stops upgrading the payout for 6pax fares to XL pay, then just start no showing the rides.
> 
> Oh wait, you already are?
> 
> ...


Happened to me few times too. And 100% agree Uber's take would be lower if Uber changed it to xl so they won't do it. Typical f***ing thieves that Uber is.


----------



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

indydriver68 said:


> Happened to me few times too. And 100% agree Uber's take would be lower if Uber changed it to xl so they won't do it. Typical f***ing thieves that Uber is.


The difference appears to be in how you report it. The only way to get upgraded is to go into help, issue with my fare, too many riders for my vehicle, then don't hit submit, there is another help button next to submit, and then you can enter the number of pax and request an upgraded fare. Works every time. Any other way does not. If you try review my fare it just says it's correct. If you try too many passengers but don't use the second help button it says x pays more. If you call, Rohit will NEVER say the app made a mistake, so he won't change it. Do it correctly through the app and it works every time.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

GT13 said:


> So you drove five miles to pick them up, saw there were 6 people, and even though you drive an XL you told them to pound sand and drove away. Glad you like wasting your time and money, but hey! You showed them!
> On the other hand, I just put them in the car, dropped them off, and they had to pay my XL fare.


Sounds like you don't know what a cancellation fee is, when you should be getting one and that too many passengers is a valid reason for getting it.
Oh, and before you get all "but less money". I don't care. You requested an X ride, I showed up to provide an X ride. (I also don't have an XL vehicle, regardless I don't let more people in my car then fit (same with luggage, no you are not putting your luggage, golf clubs etc on my leather seats.)


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

GT13 said:


> The difference appears to be in how you report it. The only way to get upgraded is to go into help, issue with my fare, too many riders for my vehicle, then don't hit submit, there is another help button next to submit, and then you can enter the number of pax and request an upgraded fare. Works every time. Any other way does not. If you try review my fare it just says it's correct. If you try too many passengers but don't use the second help button it says x pays more. If you call, Rohit will NEVER say the app made a mistake, so he won't change it. Do it correctly through the app and it works every time.


Cool thanks will look for it next time


----------



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

Well, there a new twist on getting an X fare upgraded to an XL. For a while I was just telling people I couldn't take more than 4 pax and they'd have to request a new ride, which might not be me. Then I told them Uber's policy is to cancel and rebook, which costs five dollars, so the cheapest thing is just to pay me the $5. I was a little uncomfortable with that, so I went back to calling for an adjustment. The last several times I've done that, and after finally speaking to a supervisor, they adjusted my fare way more than it should have been. For example, I had a trip last night that went 0.69 miles. Requested as X but there were 6 people. That's a minimum fare ride, which in this market is $3.00 for X and $4.30 for XL, so they owed me an extra $1.30. They originally paid:

Base Fare: $0.75
Distance: $0.39
Time: $0.35
Min Fare Supplement: $1.51
Total: $3.00

After they agreed to adjust my fare to XL, but instead of paying me $4.30 they added a fare adjustment of $6.11, for a total of $9.11. They charged the pax $13.80 to go just over half a mile with no surge involved.

They've done this three of four times now. Oh well, it works out good for me, do I really care if they screw the passenger? No.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

How much time and effort is worth $1.30? About 1 minute worth.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Unfortunately Uber didn’t lie to you, there are some short trips that for some reason XL is cheaper then X. I’ve actually ordered an XL once because it was cheaper then X. I don’t know why because I haven’t figured it out but it does get annoying that people order these short trips on XL and they don’t need it. They do need to fix it so XL is never cheaper then X


----------



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> How much time and effort is worth $1.30? About 1 minute worth.


Not much effort in making a phone call between trips. I'm sure they are counting on us not complaining.



NicFit said:


> Unfortunately Uber didn't lie to you, there are some short trips that for some reason XL is cheaper then X. I've actually ordered an XL once because it was cheaper then X. I don't know why because I haven't figured it out but it does get annoying that people order these short trips on XL and they don't need it. They do need to fix it so XL is never cheaper then X


There is no mathematical way a ride that pays twice as much in mileage/time can pay less. Just because it happens doesn't mean it's correct.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

GT13 said:


> Not much effort in making a phone call between trips. I'm sure they are counting on us not complaining.
> 
> 
> There is no mathematical way a ride that pays twice as much in mileage/time can pay less. Just because it happens doesn't mean it's correct.


yeah, I'm unsure how Uber comes to these figures as it shouldn't happen and it doesn't add up but I keep getting people in XL that said this was cheaper then X


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Sometimes X is surging but XL isn't. I know it's stupid but it happens. Fuber.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

GT13 said:


> So you drove five miles to pick them up, saw there were 6 people, and even though you drive an XL you told them to pound sand and drove away. Glad you like wasting your time and money, but hey! You showed them!
> On the other hand, I just put them in the car, dropped them off, and they had to pay my XL fare.


I do get what you're saying, but, there's also the possibility of liability issues with insurance.

If you're on an X ride, with more that 4 pax, and some idiot slams into you and your pax is hurt, Uber's insurance might deny claims and the pax will surely sue.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

GT13 said:


> I'm ge groups to cancel and rebook XL, and blaming it on Uber.


Since X says up to four passengers you are well withing you rights to tell them to re-book it.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

GT13 said:


> I drive both X and XL. Sometimes I get an X pickup and then five or six people get in. I don't argue with them, I just complete the trip and request Uber change the fare to XL. I've done it about four or five times. The last two times, however, Uber has refused, saying the XL fare would be lower. These were both 1-mile, minimum trips. In this market a minimum X fare is $3 and the minimum XL is $4.32. I've argued with them for literally an hour and they just say it's their algorithm. Does anyone know of any possible way this isn't BS? In the meantime, I'm telling large groups to cancel and rebook XL, and blaming it on Uber.


For minimum trip, it might be true since XL cut is higher than X ride.


----------



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> For minimum trip, it might be true since XL cut is higher than X ride.


Minimum X is $3.00, minimum XL is $4.30.


TemptingFate said:


> Sometimes X is surging but XL isn't. I know it's stupid but it happens. Fuber.


According to Uber, all surges apply to each platform. I checked last weekend by turning off X rides and the surges still showed up. No difference.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

GT13 said:


> I drive both X and XL. Sometimes I get an X pickup and then five or six people get in. I don't argue with them, I just complete the trip and request Uber change the fare to XL. I've done it about four or five times. The last two times, however, Uber has refused, saying the XL fare would be lower. These were both 1-mile, minimum trips. In this market a minimum X fare is $3 and the minimum XL is $4.32. I've argued with them for literally an hour and they just say it's their algorithm. Does anyone know of any possible way this isn't BS? In the meantime, I'm telling large groups to cancel and rebook XL, and blaming it on Uber.


 You did everything right, if you make them re-book, you are going to get a 1 for sure (and definitely no tip). I do this all the time. I've never been turned down by Uber or been paid less than what the X would have paid. Must be some kinda glitch. Doubt it will ever happen again. For me, this usually turns a $10 ride into a $20 ride, because the PAX just made a mistake. (or thought they could get away with it).


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

GT13 said:


> I drive both X and XL. Sometimes I get an X pickup and then five or six people get in. I don't argue with them, I just complete the trip and request Uber change the fare to XL. I've done it about four or five times. The last two times, however, Uber has refused, saying the XL fare would be lower. These were both 1-mile, minimum trips. In this market a minimum X fare is $3 and the minimum XL is $4.32. I've argued with them for literally an hour and they just say it's their algorithm. Does anyone know of any possible way this isn't BS? In the meantime, I'm telling large groups to cancel and rebook XL, and blaming it on Uber.


Literally an hour, 60 minutes exactly?

Unless there is a $20 bill that comes from the back, I make them get out. I doubt they get charged when you change it after the fact and they know this.


----------



## GT13 (May 31, 2019)

Bevital said:


> Must be some kinda glitch. Doubt it will ever happen again.


It happened again last night, making at least a dozen times in the last few months. And again, they really screwed the pax - instead of adjusting what I was paid from $3.00 to $4.30 they paid me $9.50.

One thing I found when googling this is that there is a scam becoming more common where drivers take one or two pax, then later request an upgrade to XL. Maybe this is Uber's way of dealing with that.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

GT13 said:


> I drive both X and XL. Sometimes I get an X pickup and then five or six people get in. I don't argue with them, I just complete the trip and request Uber change the fare to XL. I've done it about four or five times. The last two times, however, Uber has refused, saying the XL fare would be lower. These were both 1-mile, minimum trips. In this market a minimum X fare is $3 and the minimum XL is $4.32. I've argued with them for literally an hour and they just say it's their algorithm. Does anyone know of any possible way this isn't BS? In the meantime, I'm telling large groups to cancel and rebook XL, and blaming it on Uber.


Don't pick up more people than what it says on the WayBill. You're likely to have issues with Uber paying out if you're violating an insurance stipulation.


----------



## Doyling (Oct 11, 2019)

5 riders then are XL not 6? Good to know I wasn't sure.


----------

